# Jintropins



## Supra (Apr 23, 2013)

Ive been hearing good things about Jintropins coming out of Ukraine.  Anyone tried them?


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 23, 2013)

Jintropin got shut down years ago!

No legit ones out there.


----------



## PFM (Apr 23, 2013)

It's a good thing guys are here to hold the hands of those too ****ing lazy to look around and read.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 23, 2013)

can you hold mine?


----------

